# Breeding Albino BNP's



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Just had a question regarding the genetics of fish, and what happens when you breed two albinos? do you strictly get albinos or a combination, depending if they are hybrid albinos. I have albino juvies, that come from a breeding trio I have. They are all regular silvertip bnps. But one of the mothers must be a hybrid, because I get albinos and regular silvertip fry. So what would happen if I bred two albinos? Any insights or info would be great


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

My trio of BN's the male is albino, 1 female is silver tip and 1 female albino. When my albino's breed I get all albino babies. So with my experience if you breed a male and female albino, you will get all ablino's as thats what I get.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Albino Plecos*

I have a breeding pair of Albino High Fin plecos so far all the young are also Albino High Fin there eyes are red as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The first batch of my long fin albino BNP happened to have a few dark colour ones. I think I have 5 more batches since then, all albino. May be I did not know what I am looking at with the first batch.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Albinism is a recessive gene. Both parents have to carry it in order for the offspring to display it. Albino to albino will give you all albino. Albino to 100% normal gene will give you all normal but het for albino. albino to het albino will give you 50% albino 25% het and 25% normal. %'s of course are avg not exact.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not entirely true...

Albino with albino will give you all albino.

Albino LF with albino regular fin will give you mix result. I had my pair of LF albino male with RF albino female gave me 40+ fry, some with LF, some with RF, but all are silvertipped coloring and none were albino.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

You sure nobody else got to her prior to your albino male. Genetics are what they are. Coloration is controlled by 2 genes. 1 from the mother and 1 from the father. Albinism is a recessive trait in order to show it the carrier has to have both genes be albino genes. If both parents are albino then all they can each pass on is a recessive albino gene making all the babies each getting 2 albino genes making them albino. Now if a normal colored male got to your albino female before your albino male actually did the job or after because his job didnt take then you would have a female albino produce a batch of 100% normal looking babies that all carry the gene for albinism. This is what I would bet money happened in your case.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There were only 2 plecos in a tank with 1 piece of driftwood with a hole in it. 1m/1f. I should know better about plecos and breeding. 

It is not as simple as that when you throw the LF gene in there. From what I was told, the LF gene actually throw back the silvertipped gene.


----------

